# Best beach resorts in Florida



## Vacationsarefun (Sep 23, 2012)

I am currently planning our summer vacation and would be interested in which Florida beach resorts TUG members recommend. I am looking for a nice, relaxing place near (or on) the beach. As I travel with my kids (10 and 8) a nice pool/water area and children's activities are a big plus. Attractions in the area (museums, stores, miniature golf, etc.) would be great. Personally, I prefer resorts that consist of various smaller buildings to highrises. Beautiful landscaping would be good too.

So which timeshare would you recommend (not sure whether we would buy, rent, or try to exchange)?


----------



## chapjim (Sep 23, 2012)

Here's three to consider:

Wyndham Panama City Beach, Wyndham Royal Vista (Pompano Beach), The Resort On Cocoa Beach.  Different parts ot the state, all "full service" resorts with activities for the whole family.

I have no experience with Gulf resorts other than PCB.  I'm sure others will weigh in with Florida west coast resorts.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 23, 2012)

chapjim said:


> Here's three to consider:
> 
> Wyndham Panama City Beach, Wyndham Royal Vista (Pompano Beach), The Resort On Cocoa Beach. Different parts ot the state, all "full service" resorts with activities for the whole family.
> 
> I have no experience with Gulf resorts other than PCB. I'm sure others will weigh in with Florida west coast resorts.


 
havent stayed there, but i believe Ron jon in cocoa Beach would also fit the bill.

Calini on Siesta Key sort of fits the bill, witth lots of interesting stuff to do int he area, but no children's activities.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 23, 2012)

Wyndham Ocean Walk on Daytona Beach. Next door are plenty of restaurants, beach shops, and the Daytona Beach Pier. Several pools (one indoor), they also have Karaoke every Friday and Saturday night, and many other activities.

TS


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 23, 2012)

SW Florida: Any place on Marco Island, Sanibel-Captiva Islands (i.e. South Seas Plantation), or Siesta-Longboat Keys.

On the Atlantic: The resorts on Singer Island (i.e. Palm Beach Shores Resort).


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 23, 2012)

The Resort at Cocoa Beach is my favorite on the east coast. 

Wyndham BayClub II @ Sandestin on the west, because I love the resort. Love that white sand and green water. The Sandestin resort has free bikes, boogie boards, etc for the kids. Nice dining, great shopping nearby, and free transportation to the beach or free parking if you drive. Talk about landscaping. Love it.


----------



## sandcastles (Sep 23, 2012)

I vote for South Seas Plantation on Captiva.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas.

I think the Panhandle area is a bit too far away for our purposes (though I would love to go there sometime). 

I am torn between Daytona (seems there are a number of nice daytrip possibilities from there), Ron Jons Cape Caribe (really like what I have seen of the resort but not sure if there is much to do in the area), and Sanibel/Captiva.

How hard is it to get an exchange to South Seas Plantation or similar in August? 

The Tampa/St. Pete area also seems to offer a lot but I haven't heard of any nice timeshares (with good pools, activities, etc.) there. Does anyone have any recommendations there?


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 20, 2012)

My wife and I toured Ron Jon Cape Caribe last year, it is a gorgeous resort with lots to do. Outside of the resort, not much other than the beach - unless you have a car.

FYI, in July, the Space Shuttle Atlantis exhibit opens at Kennedy Space Center, where you can walk right next to the orbiter (first time in history). It's only a few miles from the resort.

TS


----------



## MustangGuy (Oct 20, 2012)

*beach Condo*

Wyndham Ocean Walk on Daytona Beach. Next door are plenty of restaurants, beach shops, and the Daytona Beach Pier. Several pools (one indoor), they also have Karaoke every Friday and Saturday night, and many other activities.
  We found this one through RCI, have gone back for the last 3 years.
Good Luck,
T


----------



## chriskre (Oct 20, 2012)

I would recommend Disney's Vero beach resort based on your criteria.
It's a gorgeous resort with lush landscaping, nice units and a character breakfast on Saturdays.  They have a great pool with lots of kid centered activities.  They also have other activities that the kids can participate in like Archery, crafts etc.

There is a treasure museum nearby which goes over the history of the Spanish ships that sunk off the Treasure coast and some artifacts.  There really isn't a whole lot of other things to do in Vero beach but you are close enough that you could do day trips to other places.  Disney is only an hour away.  

I was able to get an exchange last year for May thru RCI in a 2 bedroom.
You could also rent points thru someone like Daddio cheaper than renting from Disney.    http://www.disneybeachresorts.com/vero-beach-resort/


----------

